# ac wizard



## ken123435 (Sep 28, 2010)

hey,

i have started using this and its pretty good anyone else used it before?

AC Wizard is an iphone app on the app store that sizes (HEAT LOAD) air conditioning for any area including server rooms. you can email the result to yourself too which is quite handy.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ac-wizard/id382134870?mt=8


----------

